# Canadian looking for job in Italy



## kashley (Oct 27, 2010)

I am new to this forum and looking for information on finding jobs in Italy. I am Canadian and want to move to Italy. I work in Human resources or personnel as it is often referred to. Do you know of any web sites that post jobs or any large companies in Italy that I could check out there web site? Any help would be appreciated. I am starting Italian lessons in Canada.
thanks for the help.
Kim


----------

